# Box truck seats



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

In all of the box trucks I’ve been in, the seats don’t go up and down so I have to sit on a pillow or blankets when I drive. Is this common?


----------



## NPO (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

Why?


----------



## NPO (Dec 20, 2020)

Ambulances have short lives compared to most vehicles. They're usually built on the cheaper platforms with fewer features so they are cheaper.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2020)

NPO said:


> Ambulances have short lives compared to most vehicles. They're usually built on the cheaper platforms with fewer features so they are cheaper.


Also most ambulances don't have air ride suspension or air brakes, so they don't have a ready supply of air to use for that purpose like commercial trucks do.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

All of the transits (vans basically) have seats that go up and down.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> All of the transits (vans basically) have seats that go up and down.


The difference between consumer based and business based clientele.  Consumers want comfort, businesses want lower costs.


----------



## NPO (Dec 20, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Also most ambulances don't have air ride suspension or air brakes, so they don't have a ready supply of air to use for that purpose like commercial trucks do.


You're thinking of air ride seats. I think the OP is talking about adjustable seats, much like you might find in a personal vehicle.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

NPO said:


> You're thinking of air ride seats. I think the OP is talking about adjustable seats, much like you might find in a personal vehicle.


Yeah I’m talking about the adjustable seats.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2020)

Most all the ambulances I've spent any significant amount of time in the seats were the Ford Econovan (usually E350) (and usually fairly older vehicles at that). I remember the seats adjusting back and forth (closer or further away from the wheel) and leaning forward or back. But I don't recall any of them ever really having an up or down adjustment. I think that was just part of the massed produced, intended to be cheap for fleet vehicles where comfort was a distant secondary concern to cost, manufacturing.

The one time I had a Type 1 ambulance (Dodge Ram) I think it had stock seat adjustments, but those were new enough to include up/down as well. Of course that was an actual City FD and we were based in the fire stations so we weren't sitting in the cab all day like the private ambulance companies with street corner posting who tended to buy the cheaper, fewer adjustments available, vehicles...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 21, 2020)

NPO said:


> You're thinking of air ride seats. I think the OP is talking about adjustable seats, much like you might find in a personal vehicle.





Fezman92 said:


> Yeah I’m talking about the adjustable seats.


Which is why I went on to point out the difference between consumer grade and business grade clientele.  Fleet vehicles like box trucks are geared towards business clients.  Businesses care about cutting down on costs.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Which is why I went on to point out the difference between consumer grade and business grade clientele.  Fleet vehicles like box trucks are geared towards business clients.  Businesses care about cutting down on costs.


The transit van is 100% designed for fleets...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2020)

Tigger said:


> The transit van is 100% designed for fleets...


I stand corrected.


----------

